# Baum im teich?



## sister_in_act (5. Juni 2008)

hallo alle


...ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber hatte hier nicht jemand einen baum im teich?


meine fragen wären: 
kann man jeden baum in wasser stellen auf dauer?
welche probleme , außer blattabwurf im herbst, gibt es?
welche wassertiefe  ?

ich habe eine kleine korkenzieherweide und dachte daran, sie in einem mörtelkübel mit steinen  stufe für stufe , je nach wachstum, abzusenken.
am ende müßte sie dann in 2 m tiefe stehen...

liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo Ulla,

also Baum am Teich, Füßchen reinstecken und leerschlürfen hab ich ja schon öfter gesehen - aber 2 m im Teich? Das erscheint mir, wenn Du den nicht trockenlegen willst (und Weiden sind kleine Saufnasen), ein wenig tief...  

Ich persönlich hätte auch Angst, das der Mörtelkübel das einges Tages nicht mehr hält und die Wurzeln auf Wanderschaft gehen...


----------



## karsten. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5426/?q=geh%F6lze


Schwarzerle

Sumpfzypresse


mfG


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Servus Ulla

Karsten hatte einen Baum im Teich 

Karsten war schneller, weil ich den Thread gesucht habe und nicht gefunden habe


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Wow Ulla, 

hast Du das gesehen? Die __ Sumpfzypresse von Karsten ist ja ein Traum...Gekonnt ist halt gekonnt. Da kann man nur


----------



## Phil (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo

ich muss Christine Recht geben, wobei ich nicht glaube das die Weide den Teich leer süffeln würde. Weide werden mitunter zur Uferbefestigung eingesetzt, eben weil sie die Eigenschaft haben, stark zu Wurzeln und das je nach Art bis zu 2m tief. Es wird also durchaus so sein, das sie irgendwann den Rahmen des Mörtelkübels sprängen und dann würde wohl nur noch beschneiden helfen, in wie fern das bei solch einem Gewächs möglich und praktikabel ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.
Ein anderer Aspekt ist die Tatsache das sie sich rasch vermehren können, Samen die in deinen Teich fallen, an den Rand gespült werden und dann dort auch noch Nährstoffreichen Boden vorfinden, werden mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch aufgehen. Das führt dann wieder zu dem Wurzelproblem, ohne die Sicherheit des Mörtelkübels.

Aus den oben beschriebenen Gründe würde ich sagen, Weide am Teich wäre eher ok, als Weide im Teich und selbst das noch mit Vorsicht

//EDIT: zu langsam, das kommt davon wenn man beim schreiben auch noch nachliest und Infos dazu sammelt *Seufz*

Grüßle


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

hallooo und danke für die antworten und infos

...hätte es mir fast denken können, daß ichs bei karsten gesehn hab 
@ Karsten
hast du deinen baum in einem gefäß sitzen?
kommst du zum schneiden vom ufer aus dran oder per boot oder wie  
würdest du eine korkenzieherweide in DEINEN teich setzen? 
weil, wenn du es tun würdest dann trau ich mich auch 

@Phil
mein teichrand ist mit steinen rundum ohne erde begrenzt.von daher eher unwahrscheinlich, daß der samen die chance zum keimen hat, da ja auch der skimmer in betrieb ist.
die steine stehen fest auf der folie und sind kiesgefüllt und bepflanzt .

ich zeige mal zur besseren anschauung ein bild.
die __ schwertlilie hat mir eine kleine windhose dieser tage plattgemacht 
sieht schlimm aus und hab sie nur notdürftig bisher richten können.
an diesen platz sollte dann das bäumchen mal, wenn es groß genug ist.

grüsse
ulla


----------



## Phil (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

ahhh, dank den Bildern muss ich dir nun Recht geben, bin von der herkömmlicheren Teichen ausgegangen, mit bewachsener Randzone.
Aber da besteht bei dir ja wirklich keinerlei Gefahr.

Wenn du die Weide nun in einen Mörtelkübel stellst, könnte das wirklich gehen, im Ernstfall kannst du die Weide ja im Kübel noch in eine Wurzelsperre setzen und den Zwischenraum von Wurzelsperre und Kübel mit Kies auffüllen. Das geht dann auch leichter unter. Sicherheitshalber immermal kontrollieren ob wirklich nichts an Wurzeln aus dem Kübel kommt.

Im übrigen ein sehr schöner Teich, gefällt mir sehr gut.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

vielen dank Phil, aber er ist ja erst vor einem jahr angelegt und unterbrochen im bau und anlage durch schlechtes wetter und krankheiten.
also sozusagen bin ich noch immer in der  fertigstellungsphase.( wie lange auch immer die dauern mag...  )
der mörtelkübel ist mindestens 90 cm durchmesser und komplett zu, ca 65 cm hoch ( alles geschätzt)
ich habe so auch meine teichrose versenkt, mit kies und ein paar steinen obenauf.
was meinst du , sollte ich da zusätzlich als wurzelsperre machen? sie sind  *ausbruchsicher*,-es sei , sie wachsen nach oben 
ich reiche nochmal eine teilansicht von oben nach.rechts das biotop, daß wegen dem wintergarten leider  kaum zu sehen ist.

liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## karsten. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> .......en können, daß ichs bei karsten gesehn hab
> @ Karsten
> hast du deinen baum in einem gefäß sitzen?
> kommst du zum schneiden vom ufer aus dran oder per boot oder wie
> ...




*  Ja ,in einem Kunstoff"eimer"   
inzwischen in einem Mörtelkübel 
demnächst in einer Bonsaischale  
* ich hab ihn einfach rausgenommen oder bin rein gestiegen 
oder Hailo  
oder Obelix 

nein , Korkenzieherweide ,Salix matsudana 'Tortuosa' sind schlecht schnittverträglich, vertragen keine Staunässe (nix anderes ist Teich)  und machen zuviel Dreck 
dann lieber doch Taxodium oder eine Alnus glutinosa



mfG


----------



## Phil (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Nichts zu danken 

Das Mörtelkübel immer ausbruchssicher sind, dachte ich auch, bis mein Bambus (bissel schlecht zu sehen auf dem Bild, im Profil isses größer) eben einen solchen sprengte. Nachdem was ich gelesen habe, hat auch die Weide starken Drang zum wurzeln. Ich habe nur ein wenig Bedenken, das sie irgendwann den Kübel vollständig bewurzelt hat und ihn dann ebenso sprengt. 
Für meinen Bambus habe ich jetzt eine Wurzelsperre aus dem Baumarkt, ist nur ein streifen Gummimatte ¿ (Ironie) der um die Wurzel gelegt und dann die beiden Enden verschraubt wird. Es muss nicht nötig sein, aber solange ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher bin, rate ich allenfalls zur Lösung die dir die Sicherheit gibt.

Sonst kommst in einem Jahr und sagst "Der Phil hat gesagt, der Kübel reicht"  (kleiner Spass)


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

soooo eine lange leiter hab ich garnicht  

wie tief dürften diese bäume denn im wasser stehn ??
ich hab da mehrere stufen..
die __ schwertlilien stehen etwa bei 1,20 m

schwarzerlen wachsen hier wie unkraut...die könnte ich für *lau* kriegen.
allerdings wäre eine __ sumpfzypresse noch schöner....

mal sehn, was ich meinem GöGa noch aus dem portemonaise ziehen kann , ohne daß er neben dem teich zusammenbricht  

grüße  ulla
..die jetzt krampfhaft überlegt ob sie zuerst ein faß __ baldrian kauft für den mann oder wartet, bis  dieser fragt, was ich mir zum geburtstag wünsche


----------



## karsten. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo

die Bäume die dauerhaft untergetaucht wachsen haben entsprechend ausgeklügelte Strategien der Sauerstoffaufnahme über die Wurzeln entwickelt . Da ist die Auswahl nicht so groß .

schöne Taxodien gibt´s bei Enger oder Oldehoff

4 € für ein kleines feines Bäumchen ..........,

  sag Bescheid wenn Dein Mann knausert  

üblicherweise stellt man die Bäume so dass gerade das Substrat überschwemmt oder benetzt ist,
für die Betrachtung ist der Wurzelansatz von großer Bedeutung .

Einfach einen Turm aus Mauerziegel unterbauen Schieferplatte drauf und "Topf" oder Baueimer mit Löchern drauf   

oder so ähnlich     

gut geeignet sind rein mineralische grobe Substrate wie schöner Aquarienkies , Lava oder Zeolite

mfG


----------



## karsten. (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo

die Moorbirke hätte ich beinah vergessen  

gibet es die in 31470 noch ? 


mfG


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

vielen dank karsten 

ich dachte da an ganz andere preise 

und meinen  GöGa brauch ich denn auch nicht zwingend für eine anleihe zum baumkauf :freu  

lästig wie ich bin hab ich denn doch noch eine frage an dich 

ich mußte meine kiefer im garten platt machen weil ich den nadeln nimmer herr wurde.
wie verhält sich das mit Taxodien?

und ehem*
wie tarnst du denn den baueimer?oder gleicht sich der  mit einer *gepflegten Patina* dem teich an??

gruß und danke nochmal
ulla


----------



## karsten. (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo ,Moin

klar alle Pflanzen machen "Arbeit" 
alles was wächst vergeht .....
das ist doch der Plan !    

die drei Blättchen die eine __ Sumpfzypresse im Herbst abwirft sollten beherrschbar sein....

Das Pflanzgefäss kann man natürlich mit Kunstrasen umgeben oder umhäkeln  oder so "angammeln" lassen.
in den Gartencentern gibt´s für kleines Geld auch hartgebrannte hübsche Gartenkeramik da steht der Baum auch gleich fest.


mfG


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo Teichbaumliebhaber  

Hier meine Version einer Baumbepflanzten Schwimminsel in der Testphase. 

Ein möchte gern einmal Trauerweide werdender Baum.

Rechts im Bild:  ein Steckling von einer Kopfweide.


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo Werner,

eine schöne Idee... 
Ich befürchte nur, der Ableger wird ziemlich schnell kopflastig und damit bei Wind umkippen. 

Können Trauerweide völlig nasse Wurzeln überhaupt ab? Ich kenne sie immer nur im Randbereich von (Dorf)Teichen. 
Zum Vermehren=Bewurzeln stelle ich sie natürlich auch in einen Wassereimer.

Am alten Teich wächst eine kleine Weide (ca. 60cm hoch) IM Teich. Sie hat sich dort selbst angesiedelt.
Habe heute zwar Fotos dort gemacht, aber die Weide wird wohl nicht mit drauf sein.


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

wir haben einen sehr schönen bach in der nähe , an dessen ufern und auch im wasser selbst weiden stehen.
ich hatte eine haushohe hängegoldtrauerweide im garten die wunderschön war.
eines tages begann sie ganzjährig ihre blätter abzuwerfen , wohl weil sie doch zu trocken stand und in konkurrenz zu der hainbuchenhecke und anderen bäumen in der nähe.
wir haben sie abmachen lassen, auch aus angst, sie könnte bei einem sturm auf den wintergarten krachen.
sie war innen ganz braun und  teils bröselig*
es hat mir mächtig leid getan sie zu fällen, besonders, weil im winter regelmäßig ein schwarzspecht an ihr rumhackte.
im moment habe ich einen ableger einer korkenzieherweide....
mein mann rollt schon wieder die augen 

@Karsten


> Das Pflanzgefäss kann man natürlich mit Kunstrasen umgeben oder umhäkeln


ich wär für einen dicken , bunten wollschal, gestrickt in  halbpatent  

hab ich das kleine bäumchen erstmal findet sich auch ein ein pflanzgefäß 

gruß ulla


----------



## Armin (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Ahoi,

es gibt sehr, sehr schöne Zwergformen von Taxodium distichum.

z.B. Peve Minaret 

Gruß Armin


----------



## quercus (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Nicht zu vergessen wenn man in einer wärmen Region von Deutschland ist. Wäre die nyssa aquatica es gibt nicht besseres in Puncto Herbstfärbung für die Pflanzung im Wasser, außerdem wird sie nicht all zu groß. Bei Taxiodium sollte man darauf achten das der Topf einen größeren Durchmesser hat damit sich die Charakteristischen Atemknie nicht so nach am Stammbilden.

bis dann Stephan


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*



> Charakteristischen Atemknie



 

kannst mir das mal erklären?
ich kann so garnichts mit dem begriff anfangen 

gruß ulla


----------



## goldfisch (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo Stephan,
Du hat recht. Das ist die Ergänzung. Hast Du so einen Baum ? Wo bekommt man den her ?
mfg Jürgen, Sumpfzypressenbesitzer


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo Ulla,

hab ich auch noch nie gehört - Wikipedia sagt etwas dazu hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atemknie


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

dann muß ich mir das alles nochmal richtig durch den kopf gehen lassen....

( sagte der mann, als ihm ein frisches bier gebracht wurde )

tendiere dann vielleicht eher zu einem von außen überhängenden baum....
da kann er dann knie ausbilden soviel er lustig ist 


gruß ulla


----------



## quercus (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Also diese knie werden nur gebildet wenn der Baum im Wasser steht oder aber der Grundwasserspiegel sehr hoch ist. Meinen habe ich in einen Kolk auf meinem Grundstück gepflanzt dort steht das Wasser im Winter und im Frühjahr ca. 10cm hoch je nachdem wie der Grundwasserspiegel ist. Es handelt sich um einen Taxodium ascendens Nutans den ich aus Boskoop habe von der Baumschule esveld eine weiter gute Adresse in Deutschland ist die Baumschule enneking bei Osnabrück. Des weiteren stehen in dieser Situation noch zwei Nyssa, Cephalanthus occidentalis und eine Luma apiculata alles erst seit diesem Frühjahr. 

bis dann quercus


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*



> Also diese knie werden nur gebildet wenn der Baum im Wasser steht


das war ja meine ausgangsfrage ins wasser sollte er ja.
aber da er dann* seine knie hochzieht*... sie mein post vorher


----------



## goldfisch (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo,
also ich finde die Atemknie cool. Zum perfekten Erscheinunsbild fehlt dann nur noch der Alligator . Leider ist meine __ Sumpfzypresse 
wahrscheinlich nocn zu jung. Steht erst ein halbes Jahr im Wasser. 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo Jürgen,

gib's zu, das mit dem Aligator hast Du aus meinem Shop geklaut! Da kommt er bei der Beschreibung vom Taxodium auch vor.


----------



## goldfisch (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo Werner,
jetzt habe ich in Deinen Shop den Alligator gesucht. Vorausgesetzt man hätte ein großes tiefes Schlammloch im Garten, hätte das Tier die letzten beiden Winter bestimmt überstanden. Ich vermute nur er frist Goldfische.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## karsten. (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo

Vergangenheitsbewältigung  

  


das   konnte ich nun nicht länger ansehen

da der Baum regelmäßig umgeschult wurde spielt die "falsche" Zeit keine große Rolle . Die Wurzeln mussten kaum beschnitten werden

   

für die nächsten 2 Jahre erstmal in die Trainingsschale
   

in den nächsten Jahren sollen die Fehler kaschiert werden
und die Vorzüge herausgearbeitet werden  



2020 soll es dann ein vorzeigbarer Bonsai sein 

upps, das falsche Forum   

mfG

http://www.bonsai-fachforum.de


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

hallo karsten

nene, das ist hier schon richtig 
find ich alles sehr interesant, weil ich mich auch schon mit bonsai beschäftigt habe.
allerdings mit einer kleinen kiefer versuchsweise.
laß uns an der entwicklung teilhaben, die das bäumchen erlebt.

liebe grüße
ulla

wie siehts denn teichmäßig bei dir aus??


----------



## 2mazz (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo, habe zwar keinen baum aber dafür eine Bananenstaude (musja basjoo)!
Fand die pflanze toll und zweckmäßig für schatten und stört den Blick auf die oberfläche nicht!
steht wohl auch in nem Kübel!  
mfg thomas


----------



## Plätscher (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*



			
				2mazz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, habe zwar keinen baum aber dafür eine Bananenstaude (musja basjoo)!
> Fand die pflanze toll und zweckmäßig für schatten und stört den Blick auf die oberfläche nicht!
> steht wohl auch in nem Kübel!
> mfg thomas




Musa Basjoo als Sumpfpflanze? und das funktioniert?, wie lange steht sie schon im Teich.
Wenns bei dir klappt könnte ich das auch mal ausprobieren habe noch genug Ableger.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo Karsten


Planst Du schon deine nächsten Teich?

Ich sehe IBC`s im Garten.  

2020   mal schauen ob ich dann noch hier in Forum aktiv bin aber wenn, dann möchte ich Fotos sehen.

.


----------



## karsten. (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karsten
> 
> 
> Planst Du schon deine nächsten Teich?
> ...




guut aufgepasst 


aber

ich sammle nur Regenwasser 

weil ein paar Pflanzen auf weiches Wasser stehen   


WE


----------



## 2mazz (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo, also die pflanze ist keine sumpfpflanze und verträgt auch nur wenig staunässe! deswegen steht ein großer topf im wasser in dem steine und ein schlauch sind! dann steht in der mitte der eigentliche pflanztopf inkl, banane^^
ein bis 2 mal in der woche gehe ich hin und saug mit ner großen Spritze das wasser aus dem becken!
Pflanze steht erst einen monat bei mir im teich, und hat schon ein neues blatt und das nächste rollt sich so langsam auch aus!
mfg thomas


----------



## goldfisch (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo,
in diesem Jahr habe ich versucht eine Schwarzerle aus einen Wurzelstock unter Wasser zu ziehen. Vier Monate hat sie kräftig ausgetrieben.
Vor drei Wochen vertrockneten plötzlich die Blätter. Ich habe sie dann "trockengestellt". Inzwischen hat sie alle Blätter verloren.
Hat jemand eine Schwarzerle im Teich ?
mfg Jürgen


----------



## karsten. (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Naja .........
nicht direkt 
nicht mehr 

das Teil stand mal ein paar Jahre im Filter

 

jetzt stand sie eine Weile ..nur so rum 
durch Deinen Beitrag hab ich mich erinnert ... und sie gleich mal
ein bisschen "überarbeitet" und in eine Trainingsschale gesetzt


 


jetzt hab ich wieder ein paar Jahre Zeit 

so könnte sie einem Teich aussehen 


  


ich find´s nett 


In rein mineralischem Substrat im PF oder in einem Pflanzgefäss
im Teich 
würde sich sogar ein positiver Effekt für den Teich einstellen 



> ...__ Erlen beeinflussen die Rhizosphäre ihres Ökosystems
> jedoch nicht nur durch die Abgabe von
> Sauerstoff in wurzelnahe Bereiche, sondern in besonderem
> Maße durch die symbiontische Stickstofffixierung..



schöne Woche


----------



## goldfisch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Hallo,

ich schreibe hier mal weiter. Was machen Eure Wasserbäume ?

Meine Taxodium distichum ist im vorigen Frühjahr, nachdem ich einen schon grünenden Stocksteckling genommen habe, nur noch aus dem Stock ausgetrieben. Den ursprünglichen Hauptstamm habe ich im Herbst abgesägt, nachdem 3 neue Stämme gewachsen sind.

Neulich habe ich zur Museumsnacht in der Paläontologie der Leipziger Uni  einen Querschnitt durch den hiesigen tertiären Sumpfwald bewundert. Neben __ Sumpfzypresse und Erle wuchsen damals hier auch Nyssa.

Ich bekomme bald einen kleinen Nyssa sylvatica geschenkt. Ich weis das der Baum der heute in Florida wächst N. aquatica ist. N.sylvatica hat aber u.a. auch den Trivialnamen Swamp Tupelo. Laut google sollen im Wasserwald des Arboretum Thiensen  folgende Bäume  i m  Wasser stehen:
N. sylvatica
N. aquatica
T. distichum und 
Metasequoia glyptostroboides. 
Leider war ich noch nie dort.

Auf einem Biotopfoto wuchsen N. sylvatica und eine (Sumpf ?Eiche )  in einem nordamerikanischen Bruchwald, allerdings nicht richtig überflutet.

Gibt es noch Anregungen vieleicht auch von "handelsüblichen" __ Kübelpflanzen (Sabal ?)

viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## goldfisch (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baum im teich?*

Heute war Pflanztag: 
Nyssa und Alnus sind in der "Florida-Ecke" eingezogen.


----------

